# video i did about my AR-15



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

this is a video i did about Spike's Tactical ST-15 M4 Carbine is small nothing big i did have fun shooting my AR-15


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)




----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

unpecador said:


>


Is this better?



-Jeff-:smt033


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Overall, your video was a bit disjointed. Believe me when I say that video is the best indicator of skill. I post a lot of video when it comes to trying to perfect my skill with arms, as you may have seen here on this forum. I am by no means better than anyone else, but I make sure to put the best (and worst, as Mike Bahram can attest) for the specific reason of showing what is good to do, and what is bad. Keep in mind that when you post a vid to youtube, many people will see it.... only post your best. That is not a dig. It's just a fact. People who are, how shall we say.... less interested in skill, may take your video as a "Everyone can be awesome with an AR" whereas if you were to wait a little bit and work on your skills with it, you may post something that astounds the beginner. Making them want to practice a bit more. 

All I'm saying is, don't film your first outing to put on a gun forum... shoot a lot, train a lot, get better A LOT. Then, provide information. 

Please do not take this as a discouraging post. Just take it from someone who shoots a lot. You should sight in your rifle. If you shoot it from a bench rest and it is off to the left... adjust our sights... then shoot some more. If you did not shoot your rifle from a rest to verify its accuracy... please do so post haste! The rifle may be a lot of fun to shoot, but if its inaccuracies are because you didn't sight it in properly, you will only be training yourself to shoot inaccurately. 

A rifle is only as accurate as it's bore to sights, and as accurate as it's user can line them up.

You noticed that the rifle was shooting to the left... figure out why. Was it the sights, or was it the shooter? 

Shoot it off a rest, determine where it shoots from there, then adjust the sights to zero. Shoot off hand and determine if it's the rifle (not likely after being shot off the rest) or if it's the shooter. 99% of inaccuracies are the shooters fault, not the weapons. Figure out what your weapon is capable of, then work on your inaccuracies.

Good luck and shoot safe!


Zhur


----------

